# EXTREMELY Rare Lights... Let's See Them!



## Chronos

I know that some of us possess some extremely rare lights. One-of-a-kinds, one of 10, one of 100, etc. KI, rare HDS, rare McGizmo, rare SureFire, etc. Beta lights, "thank you" gifts from friends in the industry, limited production run lights, etc.

I thought it would be fun to see a thread dedicated to the rarest of the rare. Let's say the rules are:

- Must be 100 or fewer ever made
- Must share pictures and thoughts
- What is the story behind the light?

Thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED

Here's 2 of mine:

- On the left a diamond-coated Drake. IIRC, there are only 4 of them "in the wild". One is in Modamag's personal collection, my good friend the Vegan has the other one, and I don't know who's got the last one.

- To the right a custom CR2 light made by Larry (tvodrd). This one's a bit of an oddity. It has an Li-14430 head (if you don't know which famous light this is, you're missing out on a major piece of CPF) and a custom cut-down and bored Arc AA battery tube. Larry made only 2 of those (CY has the other one). I built a "shortstacked" sammie for it, and put a 2-stage switch in there (CY's has 3 stages). The optic is custom & cut-down. I put a load of pure blue GID material behind it, so it glows like mad. 







I also have a custom greenLED Qiii that rscanady made for me, and a PVC light that Master Milky sent me.


----------



## Tempest UK

Purple SureFire A2. Around 8 or 10 made. At least 2 of these now live in the UK - one for me and one for Size15s  One of my most prized lights, if not the most. 

A20580 Curse SOLD to AuroraLite
A20581 ???
A20582 ???
A20583 ???
A20584 ???
A20585 madox-01 SOLD to ErikMack
A20586 Curse
A20587 Size15's.
A20588 Blahblahblah
A20589 Tempest UK

So there are 6 of them that CPF knows about. It's a pretty safe assumption that the four "???" also represent purple A2s, but you never quite know.






Orange SureFire C2. I've never seen another one of these. It would surprise me if there really is _only one_ of these out there, but I'm just not aware of others. 






As for the stories behind them...there isn't much to say. SureFire have developed the strange habit of sending me colourful models when I order regular versions...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Eric242

Here are the few rarer lights I own:






from left to right:
1 of 20 *stainless steel Mr.Bulk Dragonhearts*
1 of 40 *anodized aluminum Gatlight V2*
1 of 9 *black smoke chrome plated aluminum Mr.Bulk Dragonhearts*. About 60 or 70 aluminum dragonhearts were produced. Lips offered a plating service and before these were actually build Mr.Bulk sent them over to Lips for the plating. When they returned, Mr.Bulk built them and sent them off to their new owners. 9 of them received the black smoke chrome coating, which is very hard to capture in pictures. Not to be confused with the black HA dragonhearts.






from left to right:
This would be an ordinary *Orb Raw*, but the fellow messerforum.net member I was lucky enough to snatch it from custom machined the head. I really like it that way. Should be a one of a kind Orb Raw.
1 of 8 *Orb Raw TiAg*, body made of titan while it´s head is made of sterling silver. Supposed to be only 8 in existance.
1 of 28 *Orb Raw Da* made by Rob, issued with a nice certificate.






again from left to right:
*chrome plated Orb Raw NS*, I guess it is a one of a kind, at least I am not aware of any other chrome plated NS. Plating was done my Modamag.
1 of 100 *Gatlight V3 Tuxedo *(serial numbers 201-300, while 1 bis 200 were for the Ti models)
* Desert camoflage CR2Ion*, supposed to be only two of them in existance. Can´t tell much about it since I bought it again from a messerforum.net member. Again pretty hard to capture, looks pretty cool in person.

Eric


----------



## Sigman

Another one of "Larry's Custom Creations"!

-I didn't know what to call it, so "*L*arry*L*ight + *McR*-38 reflector + *ARC*-LS twisty tailcap" = _*"LLMcRARC"*_-​ 
_"1 of 1"_ 
*(AFAIK)*
​


----------



## Chronos

Thank you everyone! This is EXACTLY what I was hoping for. :wave:

Sigman, that is such a great light and before today I didn't even know about it. 

Eric42, love the MR Bulks, and Im so itching for an Orb Da. 

Tempest UK, I was hoping you would chime in with your special lights. What a collection.

Now, let's get EricMack, AreWeThereYetDad, McGizmo, ChipWillis, Carpe Diem, DaFabricata, Size15s, etc. to chime in. :twothumbs


----------



## KRS1

Tempest UK said:


> As for the stories behind them...there isn't much to say. SureFire have developed the strange habit of sending me colourful models when I order regular versions...
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Maybe it's *fake,  Just kidding don't get heart attack :kiss:
*
nice light by the way


----------



## bf1

*1) PD 27LT Proto 1 of 4*
*2) 27LT Proto 1 of 3 or 4?*
*3) Lunasol 27/Atwood 1 of 2*


----------



## Tempest UK

Much like the orange C2, I have no idea if there are any more of these, but I haven't seen any. 6P-OD with PK logo on the bezel:






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## donn_

Here are a couple of unique Ti lights:






On the bottom is TB's "Raptor." It's a one-off, with a Surefire Clicky clone, also in Ti.

On top is a Lego consisting of a Ti Mirage_Man A1 clone, a TB 18650 tube modified by arewethereyetdad, griff and RPM. The tail is a TB Surefire Twisty clone.

These two lights carry the only C-series Ti tail caps TB has ever made. I've never seen C-series caps in Ti from anyone else, either.


----------



## griff

donn_ said:


> Here are a couple of unique Ti lights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bottom is TB's "Raptor." It's a one-off, with a Surefire Clicky clone, also in Ti.
> 
> On top is a Lego consisting of a Ti Mirage_Man A1 clone, a TB 18650 tube modified by arewethereyetdad, griff and RPM. The tail is a TB Surefire Twisty clone.
> 
> These two lights carry the only C-series Ti tail caps TB has ever made. I've never seen C-series caps in Ti from anyone else, either.



ROTFLMAO:devil: I just supplied the tools


----------



## donn_

A Craftsman Belt Sander?


----------



## griff

McGizmo Lunasol27 Cx2 ALTiN 1 of 1




The Griffin This is the light that started it


----------



## powernoodle

Ok, I'm joking with this first one, but here it is anyway:





Or, this Arc AAA from the last day of production (old company):






Or how about these green lug Arc AA's, which according to PG are two of "less than a dozen."


----------



## Lunal_Tic

This is the only pic I have handy. It's an X bin LuxV ArcMania KI one CR2 (obviously underdriven  ). I'm pretty sure it's the only one.






-LT


----------



## Solscud007

powernoodle said:


> Ok, I'm joking with this first one, but here it is anyway:



Is that your render? Looks like Art Center style. But your Bat Signal is lop-sided and the ellipses are crooked. but the rendering on the light itself is decent.


----------



## toby_pra

very very nice and rare lights guys....! 

I will post later some of mine


----------



## Stillphoto

Great thread guys!

I've wanted to see a Larry Light in person for quite a while now. I think he lives within 15-20 minutes of me...I know there's at least one nearby. Anyone heard from him lately?


----------



## powernoodle

Solscud007 said:


> Is that your render?



No - I find it much more efficient to steal things off of the internet. 

The lights, however, are mine.


----------



## Kiessling

The "Golden Dragon" McLux Set. 1 of 1.
Made by McGizmo for me and never left my home. It is al with a TiN coating, the PR head is a X-bin LuxV and the Standard head an R2 binned LuxI.
It has a custom clip with "Golden Dragon" hand engraved.
A very prized possession.







Blue Aleph1; about a dozen were made.







This 1 of 1 prototype by McGizmo is the predecessor of the LunaSol lights with a LuxV in the center and a switching collar.
It is about 5 years old and some really cool CPF history. I got it in one of Don's garage auctions. 







The one in the back, the so-calles C2/M2-Cyan-Mod, is the world's second LuxV torch. A Cyan torch. Reral history. 
I got it in a CPF auction in the good old days ... it was the day I joined CPF. I joined for this one and because Don told me so 







McLuxIII-T ... Don't first ti light. 37 were build. Or something like that. 















The RedEye, a one-off by McGizmo. It is a SF E3e prototype modded by Don with 7 x Rebel LEDs and a red center rebel for color rendition. It is a true regulated 2-stage upon rotating the head. The coolest light I have.







SF proto ICE head by PK. There are some of those floating around here.







Larry's CR2-II. Another CPF legend. I won a huge raffle once ... and got this light. Unbelievable luck. Germany scored all two of them that were raffled.


bernie


----------



## Stillphoto

I'm in awe of your collection Bernie. Even just the e3e head/body without the internals, but with them, wow.

Blue aleph, CR2-II, aaand an Ice bezel? :bow::wow:


----------



## Solscud007

What is a Cyan torch?


----------



## Kiessling

It is amodded SF that produces Cyan light at 480nm. The first LuxV LEDs were colored. The white came later. So our first LuxV torches, you know, the ones that could go above 100 lumens at 5 Watts  ... those were colored, too.
bernie


----------



## FRANKVZ

On top is a McLux III-T-S maybe the only one by Don. Don upgraded this to a Seoul after a little begging er asking nicely and on the bottom a Mr. Bulk smooth lioncub in chrome.


----------



## Chronos

A couple:

Titanium Ra Twisty Tr-85 (1 of 5 made):








Prototype Novatac 120P (1 of 8 or so made, still has beta owners manual, beta clip):







Some that got away:

Ti S27 Cx2 (I think something like 36 were made, and this one was AlTiN coated by modamag, body bead blasted and head left with standard finish, probably one-of-a-kind):







This one also show my mule... 1 of 5 (I think) with a red trit:


----------



## Size15's

Shelby has the only proto-type "ICE" bezel I've seen. bernie's, like mine is a regular PK "ICE" bezel. It's not technically an "ICE" bezel unless it is etched with "ICE". It's a bezel leftover from the production run of ICE flashlights SureFire made exclusively for ICE.


----------



## 04orgZx6r

*Novatac 120-PB 1 of 5:devil:







*


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> Shelby has the only proto-type "ICE" bezel I've seen.



I've seen another one out there. For some reason that I can't recall I turned down the chance to get it :shakehead

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Stillphoto

Size15's said:


> Shelby has the only proto-type "ICE" bezel I've seen. bernie's, like mine is a regular PK "ICE" bezel. It's not technically an "ICE" bezel unless it is etched with "ICE". It's a bezel leftover from the production run of ICE flashlights SureFire made exclusively for ICE.


 

Thanks for the clarification. I was wondering about it not saying ICE. Oh Mr.Chan and his wares. At least the Purple Inspector like he has is easily found for sale online, just can't pony that up for a UV light.


----------



## warx23

Great thread. Keep em coming!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's

Tempest UK said:


> I've seen another one out there. For some reason that I can't recall I turned down the chance to get it :shakehead
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


Really? How can you tell it's not a regular ICE bezel?


----------



## Grumpy

I have a very nice Custom 18650 Titanium light.














Only 10 were made.

I have it listed here for trade: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/208442


----------



## stevevh

FRANKVZ said:


> On top is a McLux III-T-S maybe the only one by Don. Don upgraded this to a Seoul after a little begging er asking nicely and on the bottom a Mr. Bulk smooth lioncub in chrome.



Make that 1 of 2. I harassed Don into converting mine to a Soul Mizer!!!!


----------



## Tempest UK

Size15's said:


> Really? How can you tell it's not a regular ICE bezel?



I mean, it was one of the bezels marked with "I.C.E." rather than one with PK's logo.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Monocrom

My rarest light is a black Dorcy 1AAA keychain model, _without _the fish-eye lens.

In this case, "rare" definitely doesn't equal expensive.


----------



## Coop

I have a dive light my dad made from PVC pipes back in the 80s. It has a lens almost 1/2" thick, external batterypack and a magnetic switching ring.


----------



## billybright

ALTiN Ti PD mule [approx 3 made]













Top: ORB RAW XRE-CAMO [approx 5 made]

Bottom left: ALTiN Ti S-27-C [approx 3 made] 

Bottom right: 6 flute AlTiN Ti PD-S [believe this is the Only one]


----------



## donn_

Some more rare Ti customs:






From the left:

Ti Blocky Boy prototype, the only one. PhotonFanatic made this as the prototype for a run of aluminum Blocky Boys. 

McLux III Ti-XR19-C

McLux III Ti-XR27-PD Only a few of these were made.

McBulk, the only one. Made by ArsMachina. He started with the control module from an aluminum Cub, and made a Ti jacket for it. Then he took a 27S head and trimmed it down on the lathe (compare to the XR27 next to it). Finally a pure smooth 18650 tube.

Ti LionCub. One of 8 or 9 known to exist. This one has been modded by ArsMachina. He opened up the bezel on his lathe, "to let more photons escape," added an McR reflector and an SSC P4 emitter. CR123 or RCR123 body. 


17500 Ti tube (On the right), grooved to match the original LionCub head.


----------



## greenLED

I think Bernie is a show-off. :nana:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Heres my Surefire Porsche Light. I don't know how many were made.


----------



## Size15's

DaFABRICATA said:


> Heres my Surefire Porsche Light. I don't know how many were made.


They were sold through Porsche so I'd guess a batch of several thousand


----------



## Sigman

"I.C.E." -are we speaking of this?


----------



## Size15's

Sigman said:


> "I.C.E." -are we speaking of this?


No :green:
ICE are a United States Government body of the Department of Homeland Security.


----------



## stansbrew

Immagration. Customs. Enforcement. My neighbor works for them....


----------



## Gunner12

That's a lot of amazing lights.


----------



## Kiessling

Hey Mr. Green ... of course I am. Seldom are the chances I can do so though.


----------



## 04orgZx6r

Novatac 120P Sonoran, customized by Hogo, AKA NT king:twothumbs
1 of 1:devil:







Oh...erm....ya thats real AZ diamondback snake skin.:devil:


----------



## brighterisbetter

04orgZx6r said:


> Novatac 120P Sonoran, customized by Hogo, AKA NT king:twothumbs
> 1 of 1:devil:


That's one of the coolest lights I've ever seen, how does the snakeskin hold up from normal use?


----------



## tx101

brighterisbetter said:


> That's one of the coolest lights I've ever seen, how does the snakeskin hold up from normal use?



+1 .... Supercool


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

The snakeskin is thin, so not as durable as cowhide. The rubber button is still under the skin on the end. If it eventually does wear out, it can be easily replaced, but under normal use, this should take a long, long time.
And if it does, I'll just go kill his brother and make anotheroo:

Hogo


----------



## brighterisbetter

I want one :devil:


----------



## 04orgZx6r

brighterisbetter said:


> I want one :devil:



Usually I'm the guy going
 I want one :mecry:
This is a good feeling:nana:


----------



## Sable

I've got one of the AlTiN S27-Cs...I think there's only about three in the world. I'll try to get some pictures in the next day or so - finally some of that beautiful "golden light" is breaking through here in the rainforest.


----------



## copperfox

Kiessling said:


> This 1 of 1 prototype by McGizmo is the predecessor of the LunaSol lights with a LuxV in the center and a switching collar.
> It is about 5 years old and some really cool CPF history. I got it in one of Don's garage auctions.



Bernie, this is one of the best looking flashlights I've ever seen. The overall body shape is fantastic. Very nice!


----------



## Nitroz

04orgZx6r said:


> Novatac 120P Sonoran, customized by Hogo, AKA NT king:twothumbs
> 1 of 1:devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...erm....ya thats real AZ diamondback snake skin.:devil:



That has to be one of the most unique and amazing lights that I have ever seen. Amazing work!


----------



## souptree

I also have one of the AlTiN Mules. Point of clarification -- there were 5 of them, not 3.

This is my rarest and most treasured light. It's a true one of a kind AND a user:

McGizmo LunaSol with red & yellow 3mm LEDs, orange trit and Atwood anodize. All customization on this light was done by Don and Peter.

More info on this light here.


----------



## MarNav1

I have an E1E with the head threaded fit Aleph light engines. Don't know how many are around, was modded by Chop and I bought it from Darell. I can send pics if somebody will post them for me.


----------



## Kiessling

copperfox said:


> Bernie, this is one of the best looking flashlights I've ever seen. The overall body shape is fantastic. Very nice!



Yes, this one is a true gem. 
However, the body is a standard Aleph 2x123 body and the tailcap a standard McClicky tailcap, both made by Don. So one can easily acquire those.
The one thing unique to this light is the head.

bernie


----------



## roguesw

Kiessling said:


> This 1 of 1 prototype by McGizmo is the predecessor of the LunaSol lights with a LuxV in the center and a switching collar.
> It is about 5 years old and some really cool CPF history. I got it in one of Don's garage auctions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernie



Bernie, you lucky dawg!, i cant believe Don had a garage sale and i missed it. Serves me right for being away from CPF for a while. I hope you keep those pieces and never let them go, they are an important part of CPF history.
If you look at Don;s lights, you can see a lot of his ideas are being implemented today, but they appeared as protos many years ago.


----------



## Stillphoto

My addition to the rare aleph section:





One of (I believe) 10 2x123 bodies in natural HA that came with the clip installed and a ti tail. 

The head is from the same garage auction mentioned earlier. Aleph 1 head w/3 tritium vials mounted in slots around the fin. Don't know how many of those were made.

Unique is the size of the trit. "Standard" 5mm vial above for reference.





Came with this reflector, anyone know anything about it?





Came loaded with a downboy and an led of unknown bin...pretty clean white, and bright. U bin maybe? Reflector allows for a really nice amount of spill along with a tight hot spot.


----------



## Kiessling

roguesw ... nope, they won't leave my house, ever. It is, like you said, because they are true CPF history. And it is always funny to see how a onc bad-*** light is now outgunned and destroyed by a measly little 1x123 el cheapo light 

Stillphoto ... this could be a chrome-plated prototype reflector. If it is, you won't see much of those around. 
You might wanna read the auction thread again ... IIRC there was one light listed with such a reflector.
Works very well with a LuxV btw, smooth spot and no donut. 
Not that we needed a LuxV anymore .... 

bernie


----------



## octaf

This Ti A19 Host is originally from erin.
I really like the design and the knurling really caught my eyes.






But somehow, I felt it is not right when I hold it in my hand. Knurling provides good grip, but I guess I can't stand it, especially when it's Ti's. 

So, a little modification done, and now it is born again in my preferrance.
It looks like this now.






Now, I got that smooth touch just like McGizmo.
With Bitz converter based R2 LE by wonderful modder CPFer ROK, I guess this is the only one in existence !:wave:


----------



## Toohotruk

Coop said:


> I have a dive light my dad made from PVC pipes back in the 80s. It has a lens almost 1/2" thick, external batterypack and a magnetic switching ring.



What, no pics??? 

This is an amazing thread! I can't believe all the cool lights on here!


----------



## toby_pra

Nice lights you have octaf...:thumbsup:


----------



## bf1

Octaf,

Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonFanatic

While many of the lights made by CPF'er Katokichi were very limited production runs (he made them all on his own manual lathe), there are only one or two Titanium lights that he made. Fortunately, I managed to buy one of them a few years back, thanks to some help from a friend, and customer, in Japan, who graciously acted as intermediary and facilitated the deal(s).

Here is photo of what could be the only two Ti pieces that Katokichi made:






The one in the foreground is a CR2, the one in the back, which I own, is a CR123 light.

And while not quite as rare, this custom anodized KI light is pretty wonderful--it has the best finish that I've ever seen on an anodized light. I think that only a handful were produced.


----------



## octaf

Thanks toby and bf1 for your kind words ! :wave:


----------



## octaf

Hello, PhotonFanatic !
You really have beautiful lights there ! :twothumbs


----------



## Robocop

Man talk about a fantasy thread to make any flashaholic go mad with desire...some very incredible lights to say the least. The snakeskin mod is oddly facinating to me and I wonder how we have gone this long without seeing this odd but very cool light.

Sigman that one of one light is simply amazing and it makes me laugh to hear that Larry called it a POS....yeah whatever....we all wish we had one. 

This thread has brought back many old memories and we really do have many members here with some very valuable lights.

I also really like that custom CR2 GreenLED has....only two made.....man what a light to have. And those Arc-AA lug styles still just do something to me....always have liked those.


----------



## karlthev

PhotonFanatic said:


> While many of the lights made by CPF'er Katokichi were very limited production runs (he made them all on his own manual lathe), there are only one or two Titanium lights that he made. Fortunately, I managed to buy one of them a few years back, thanks to some help from a friend, and customer, in Japan, who graciously acted as intermediary and facilitated the deal(s).
> 
> Here is photo of what could be the only two Ti pieces that Katokichi made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one in the foreground is a CR2, the one in the back, which I own, is a CR123 light.
> 
> And while not quite as rare, this custom anodized KI light is pretty wonderful--it has the best finish that I've ever seen on an anodized light. I think that only a handful were produced.



Shore are some purdy lights there Fred!!


Karl


----------



## bf1

Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## jag808808

Would you consider a McGizmo Ti LunaSol 27 an extremely rare light?





How about a Ti LunaSol 27 with a McClicky switch? Would that be rare?





What if all of that is in a Ti 2AA body? 










Or a PD converted to a clicky?

























Thank you CPF for taking ALL my money!!!:nana: LOL  My ultimate EDC would not have been possible without the knowledge and support here from CPF! Mahalo Nui Loa! (thank you very much)

Aloha,

jag


----------



## octaf

Great combination, jag !!! 
It's definitely a unique piece !!! :wave:


----------



## toby_pra

Wow very nice AA-body


----------



## 04orgZx6r

I don't know if this qualifies but, i guarantee no one has one like it:devil:


----------



## Illum

copperfox said:


> Bernie, this is one of the best looking flashlights I've ever seen. The overall body shape is fantastic. Very nice!



I actually find the alph and the HD45 to be better looking lights than the 27LT and the PDs, but the price tag is @#$%


----------



## donn_

I think the Alephs, especially 1 and 3, and the HD45, are the best looking flashlights Don has designed.

Their outputs are no slouches, either.


----------



## hamheart

Mac's Full Custom P7 Mag. i dont have one in my hands yet but it is ordered. i believe that there are less than five made so i think it qualifies. cant wait until i get this beauty.


----------



## HoopleHead

Kiessling said:


> This 1 of 1 prototype by McGizmo is the predecessor of the LunaSol lights with a LuxV in the center and a switching collar.
> It is about 5 years old and some really cool CPF history. I got it in one of Don's garage auctions.




i LOVE this light. how can i create a light that kinda looks like this, using current parts? ie whats a close head, body and tailcap? :thinking: thanks all


----------



## Kiessling

HoopleHead said:


> i LOVE this light. how can i create a light that kinda looks like this, using current parts? ie whats a close head, body and tailcap? :thinking: thanks all




The body is a standard Aleph 2x123 body, shoudl be easy to find.

The tailpac is a McTC cap with a McCLicky ... just as common.

The head though, it is a one-off based on the McLux-PR/T head, but larger with a rotating delrin collar to switch modes. It is the only one in existence IIRC.

This is pure and perfect history. Performance-wise, the 6 3mm Nichias are annihilated by one Photon Freedom with the GS and the LuxV (U-bin, hold on to the ride!  ) is bested by abny standard Seoul or Cree light. On 1x123.

bernie


----------



## jabe1

All I can say is *Wow!* Need a second job... the custom finish Novatacs are incredible.


----------



## Illum

Kiessling said:


> Not that we needed a LuxV anymore ....



blasphemy! LuxV has its place in flashlights for those who live in frigid conditions who needs both a high intensity light and a high intensity hand warmer


----------



## shomie911

Illum_the_nation said:


> blasphemy! LuxV has its place in flashlights for those who live in frigid conditions who needs both a high intensity light and a high intensity hand warmer



Incan might be a better solution for a hand warmer. :laughing:


----------



## HoopleHead

Kiessling said:


> The body is a standard Aleph 2x123 body, shoudl be easy to find.
> 
> The tailpac is a McTC cap with a McCLicky ... just as common.
> 
> bernie




thanks much for the info! :twothumbs


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

Her Majesty, the Shelf Queen.
Novatac 120P, 14K Gold Plated, handpicked pill.
1 of 5


----------



## toby_pra

cant believe you sold this Queen...:thumbsdow


----------



## Illum

I can't believe [email protected] made an impression on the queen 
the [email protected] sceptre scores a funny in my book:laughing:


----------



## fareast

griff said:


> The Griffin This is the light that started it



I have been here reading for many years and have seen many flashlight but every time I see this Griffin, I am just silent in awe, I think it is absolutely the most beautiful light I have ever seen. I think I have been staring at this picture for 5 minutes now 

Stunning! I hope you still have it.


----------



## willrx

Not sure how many of each-but few.


----------



## FredericoFreire

:wow: :bow:


----------



## Toohotruk

+1 :wow: :bow:

I didn't even know they existed...oo:


----------



## leukos

The A2's aren't rare, but the Aviatrix rings in them are. I think maybe 25 of them made. This pic is old, I have 6 now:


----------



## toby_pra

These orange Surefire's are rare...


----------



## Monocrom

willrx said:


> Not sure how many of each-but few.


 
If you had a Seiko Orange Monster watch, and a Spyderco Military model with orange scales. . . That would so kick @$$!


----------



## csshih

Look! A sudden glimmer in the darkness!





A McGizmo Sapphire Mule Nichia High CRI 1/2 watt 036 LED -- Only 20 made.. I'll call this a rarity 

info about it here: http://dmcleish.com/CPF/AAA-Mule/

sale thread here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231374

This light was gifted to me by London Lad 

The awesome warm even beam is perfect for around the house.. no need to blind everything in your path.


----------



## kz1000s1

Wow! These are some really nice lights. Hard to pick a favorite, 
but there's just something about the looks of the Griffin. 

This is the rarest I've had. Had, no longer mine.
A McGizmo PR-T 917 head with a polished bezel. 
The 917 heads were normally an all glass beaded finish.
Don did this one for me at no extra charge because I liked this finish 
on the regular McLux heads. LuxIII at 917ma.






I never did get the McLux body for it either.


----------



## billybright

I believe thats actualy a McGizmo PR head [pelican reflector] not the PR-T


----------



## kz1000s1

You're probably right and my memory is faulty. Again!


----------



## iocheretyanny




----------



## Kestrel

Great thead, I like the little historical narratives & descriptions as much or more as the lights themselves.


----------



## darkzero

Kiessling said:


> The "Golden Dragon" McLux Set. 1 of 1.
> Made by McGizmo for me and never left my home. It is al with a TiN coating, the PR head is a X-bin LuxV and the Standard head an R2 binned LuxI.
> It has a custom clip with "Golden Dragon" hand engraved.
> A very prized possession.
> bernie


 
I know I'm quoting an old post but Bernie those are absolutely beautiful! I was stunned since the day I seen them many years ago. Glad to see there's still a classic Mclux fan, may have forgotten these.

I hope these never do leave your house, as you said CPF History. If one day something happens & they do need to go, there's a very good home for them on the the other side of the world. Here's proof....













I'm not a big collector of one of a kinds, luxuries, & exotics (can't afford them). I mainly like to hold onto lights with history & meaning. Here are the ones in my collection that I consider rare. :wave:


I'm not a big SF collector but these I plan to keep forever (still have all the boxes):

Top: E1e-BK 4 flats with 3rd gen L1 head.
Middle: 1st gen? L1-BK-RED w/ McGizmo delrin guard
Bottom: E2e-BK 4 flats Luxeon SE mod (sterile head)





Pics of the E2e SE mod. It's a "McGizmo", Don machined the head for me, I built the LE...e-sink, ecan, DownBoy, Luxeon R3J Side Emitter (remember these?)













Top: Blue Arc AAA 2002 CPF Member Edition "sterile" (w/o member name engraved)
Middle: Red Arc AAA 2003 CPF Edition
Bottom: Black Arc AAA UV sterile body








Top: Arc LS2 w/ matching AA fat tail (not original configuration)
Middle: Arc LS2
Bottom: Arc LS1








Top: Sterile Arc LS head w/ 14670 TSP (P7 Tri-FLuPIC mod)
Bottom: Arc LS3 (not an original & the 2x123 TSP's anodizing isn't so great but I'm happy to own it)








One-of-a-kind (as far as I know) TranquillityBase BB Ti "C" host. Accepts a McR-27L/S/XR reflector, Aleph LE, AW C li-ion, & uses a McClickie. Head & tail are E-series compatible. Ti Aleph1 bezel. Three blue trits in the tail.










Here it is sporting a Bi-FLuPIC (3A) SST-50 LE (not mine) & a McR-27XR








Not a rare host but it is one of a kind & is one of my most favorite McGizmos. My Ti PD Mule w/ a Nichia NCSU033A 365nm UV chip. This one really is a "tool" as I use it for curing.







Here's probably one of or the last Larry Lights (NLS). Larry unexpectedly gave me these parts long ago. He told me that someone had to get the last of the parts. Told me to not say anything which I never did. That was years ago so I think it might be ok now (thanks Larry). It's not one of the green anodized ones & it was not a complete working light when I received it but I am still very thankfull. IIRC these were never sold, only offered as gifts. Because of which, never ever seen one for sale until a couple of months ago. :shrug:








Longbows aren't that rare but you rarely see them anymore. Aside from the PR head, I purchased everything as a set (still have the box). Eco tubes are very rarely seen (2AA with removable sleeve to fit 3x123s)








McGizmo Pelican M6 6W UV. Uses an OptoTech Shark 60 UV LED array McModule. Frenchy (Pascal) beat me up on an auction for one a long time ago (but it was fun). I had to have one & eventually found one.












TnC Key Lux AA CPF Special. This one is different from the Key Lux AA that is currently still available. This one activates by turning the head instaed of the tail. It does not use a Canister, uses a MJ Micro Converter pill (upgraded to Seoul P4). Tail end accepts a Kroll. Only 60 made but I never see the others appear anywhere.

















FFII w/ sterile body (were there many of these?)








I'm not a big Mag collector but here are some not so common Mags....

HAIII-NAT & HAIII-BK 14670 MiniMags








Top: Pewter Mag3C 
Middle: "Mini MR-X". This one was built using the same MagicResistor that is in the MR-X, a X-bin LuxV, and a Hotlips. Cutdown to use a SilverLegacy Mini-HID Mag battery holder (4x123s or 2x17670). I have another identical host w/ battery holder in pewter
Bottom: SilverLegacy Mini-HID Mag. A fair number of them were made but are no longer seen. As far as I know, this is the first HID Mag that was available. 10W WA Solarc. Tailcap switch, custom battery holder for 4x123s. Otokoyama PMR.






Thanks for looking & sorry if I bored you. :wave:


----------



## dmdrewitt

An amazing post to read. So much cpf history. You have a really amazing collection darkzero. Thank you for taking time to share it !

David


----------



## Toohotruk

That is a truly incredible collection! oo:


How about a beamshot from that Lux R3J?  

I've never seen the beam pattern on one of those.


----------



## Frenchyled

One of the rarest flashlight In my opinion 











I think this one is unique ...





..and this one no longer mine, too !!


----------



## dmdrewitt

Pascal

Please can you supply some details of the top light!

Merci

David


----------



## Frenchyled

Hey David :wave:

All information I have are here ==> http://frenchyled.free.fr/Lighoon3_1.html

The maker didn't make light now..


----------



## dmdrewitt

Frenchyled said:


> Hey David :wave:
> 
> All information I have are here ==> http://frenchyled.free.fr/Lighoon3_1.html
> 
> The maker didn't make light now..



Thank you for the information :thumbsup:

(Did the brass base come with the light?)


----------



## toby_pra

This is awesome Will!!!!


----------



## Frenchyled

dmdrewitt said:


> Thank you for the information :thumbsup:
> (Did the brass base come with the light?)



Yes the brass base came with the light 
The maker especially advertise me not to resale this light, he did me a favor thanks to a good japan friend here at CPF


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Not sure much about the history or how many were made ,but the "Porsche" E2e by Surefire is one of my more rare lights..


----------



## Frenchyled

It is a nice one Dafabricata !!
I owned one and sold it here at CPF some years ago...I really regret it


----------



## RobertM

BitZ Pocket Titanium Prototype
1 of 7 made to my knowledge
Of those 7, only 5 were standard "blast" finish, making it 1 of 5 of its kind.









-Robert


----------



## Metatron

sporting an sst-50 right now:kiss:

AND 






sporting a P7 @ 2amps.


----------



## darkzero

Toohotruk said:


> That is a truly incredible collection! oo:
> 
> 
> How about a beamshot from that Lux R3J?
> 
> I've never seen the beam pattern on one of those.


 
Thank you.

Here's a couple of beamshots. It's not very bright by today's standard so I took some beamshots with some old stock classics for comparison. Fairly nice beam & great tint for a very old emitter. IIRC it's driven at 700ma. Beamshots at 10 ft.


Left: E2e R3J SE, Right: Stock SF L4/KL4






Left: Left: E2e R3J SE, Right: Stock HDS U60GT


----------



## darkzero

Metatron said:


> sporting an sst-50 right now:kiss:


 

Nice light! I've got the camo Mag 2D here getting a SST-50 that's from the same run/sale. The anodizing is unbelievable!


----------



## luxlunatic

Here is a rare Gizmo, the XR-27 C.
I am the second owner of it, aquired not long after first sold.
Only about 5 ot 6 of these were sold, I still dont know if the clicky or the PD version of the XR-27 is more rare, very few of each.
I polished it up to a showroom shine, this pic of it is still my favorite.





OK, a couple more.


----------



## jch79

Wow, cool thread! Some great lights here. :twothumbs

:thumbsup: john


----------



## bf1

*We are only custodians of these extremely rare and collectible lights.*


----------



## Toohotruk

Gorgeous lights BF1! oo:


Thanks for the beamshots Darkzero!


----------



## toby_pra

Very awesome lights bf1!


----------



## bmstrong

PhotonFanatic said:


> While many of the lights made by CPF'er Katokichi were very limited production runs (he made them all on his own manual lathe), there are only one or two Titanium lights that he made. Fortunately, I managed to buy one of them a few years back, thanks to some help from a friend, and customer, in Japan, who graciously acted as intermediary and facilitated the deal(s).
> 
> Here is photo of what could be the only two Ti pieces that Katokichi made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one in the foreground is a CR2, the one in the back, which I own, is a CR123 light.
> 
> And while not quite as rare, this custom anodized KI light is pretty wonderful--it has the best finish that I've ever seen on an anodized light. I think that only a handful were produced.



Fasinating. What grade of Ti was used for the lights?


----------



## bmstrong

jag808808 said:


> Would you consider a McGizmo Ti LunaSol 27 an extremely rare light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a Ti LunaSol 27 with a McClicky switch? Would that be rare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if all of that is in a Ti 2AA body?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a PD converted to a clicky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you CPF for taking ALL my money!!!:nana: LOL  My ultimate EDC would not have been possible without the knowledge and support here from CPF! Mahalo Nui Loa! (thank you very much)
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> jag



Slow down, for a second? If I may? How did you manage to turn that PD pack into a clickie??


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox

The light on top is nothing to get exited about. Something I bought on ebay. Probably one of 300 million made. The lower one however is an Arc4 which in itself isn't rare but the battery tube that is attached is. It is a 2x123 tube. I believe it's one of about 12 made.


----------



## greenLED

I posted this somewhere else, but might as well post here, since it's a one of a kind and it has a cool friendship story behind it:

A gift from my friend rscanady, a modified Qiii:








Even the body is green.


----------



## jag808808

The PD and LunaSol series use the same body type. It is not just a clicky, but a 2AA clicky. I have large hands. It is difficult to press the PD switch without the light slipping out of my grip. The 2AA body did two things: 1. Extend the grip surface. 2. Use everyday common batteries. It is easy to do with a machinist friend! :naughty:    

Aloha,

jag



bmstrong said:


> Slow down, for a second? If I may? How did you manage to turn that PD pack into a clickie??


----------



## EricMack

This is a great thread!! Like a trip down memory lane. :thumbsup:


----------



## toby_pra

only 5 where made...


----------



## Monocrom

toby_pra said:


> only 5 where made...


 
Aww, it's adorable.


----------



## toby_pra

Monocrom said:


> Aww, it's adorable.


 
My wife thinks so too...:naughty:


----------



## Monocrom

toby_pra said:


> My wife thinks so too...:naughty:


 
You know she's going to take it and claim it as her own.


----------



## toby_pra

Monocrom said:


> You know she's going to take it and claim it as her own.


 
It already is, i am afraid...:mecry:

She is stronger than me! :thinking:


----------



## gtwace

The Original Mclux1, not really an rare light in terms of looks and function. Just really old "museum" piece  Don't know how long it will last, the LED is shifting. It was auction for funds to OceanPlanet run by Don's friend for sail around the globe races.


----------



## toby_pra

WOW a McLux...


----------



## shawn a.

Anyone ever hear of an "ACR model 101"?
I think this light was made before alot of you were born!
Early 70s, or even late 60s, it may be one of the first lithium battery lights sold to the public. Of course it's not an LED, but, get this--It still comes on--with the original batteries!! It doesn't seem to have been designed to be reuseable. There are two odd embossings on the bottom-"Normal turn on time may increase to 20 seconds" and--"On life-10-20 hours-Storage life-5 years" It's 47 mm dia.X 88mm long ( 1-7/8"X 3-1/2") Chromed PLASTIC!
No, of course it's not bright, it comes on with a dull kind of "Habanero-Orange" glow.
Too bad I can't seem to post a photo of it here. If someone could tell me how, I'll take a photo or two of it
Hey--You said "rare"!
Shawn A.


----------



## Toohotruk

You use an image hosting site like http://imageshack.us/ 

Just upload the pic, then copy and paste the code provided, and it will show up as a picture. 

I'd love to see your light! :thumbsup:


----------



## parnass

shawn a. said:


> Anyone ever hear of an "ACR model 101"? ....



There is a photo and more info in the Flashlight Museum.


----------



## alfreddajero

One word Wow.......these lights are just awesome.


----------



## shawn a.

Parnass,
That's it! Thanks for the info.

Toohotruk, Thanks for the posting info, I'll try to get a photo of the 39 year-old batteries heating the filament.
Shawn


----------



## Toohotruk

That would be cool!


----------



## toby_pra

above Superflashlight III new with Ostar SMT Led / below old Superflashlight III with LuxV Led















two Granp Griffins and a not so rare Ti McClicky Pak / KL4 MC-E


----------



## toby_pra

Mega Micro SSC P7 Twisty / Superflashlight III Prototype Ostar 15Watt


----------



## knightrider

Love those Mega Micro's. Definitely one of the best looking rare lights imo. Short and powerful, natural HA. Wish I would have picked one up.


----------



## toby_pra

Yes this is a real beauty...


----------



## Toohotruk

Very nice!!! :naughty:


----------



## London Lad

Here are some quick and dirty shots of some of my rare ones:-


----------



## toby_pra

That Proton King1 is really awesome...:twothumbs


----------



## Zeruel




----------



## DM51

London Lad said:


>


DRROOOOLL... _superb!_


----------



## Size15's

Definitely one the most rare and impressive SureFire collectables in the UK!


----------



## DimeRazorback

That thing is *awesome!*

Beamshots are necessary!


----------



## Metatron

toby_pra said:


> Mega Micro SSC P7 Twisty / Superflashlight III Prototype Ostar 15Watt


hmm more than one prototype seems very odd


----------



## toby_pra

Metatron said:


> hmm more than one prototype seems very odd


 
If you look at the past, many flashlight runs have more than one 
prototype...but still very rare! :tinfoil: Mike has build some more prototype 
as you may think. So you are not alone...:nana:


----------



## Metatron

.....


----------



## toby_pra

What makes a prototype special?

Not only that it might be "one of a kind". Is also has other features.
And like i said before, i cant remember a flashlight run, that has only
1 prototype...

:wave:


----------



## London Lad

Size15's said:


> Definitely one the most rare and impressive SureFire collectables in the UK!



Thank you kind Sir :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Well I'll be ....

LL, apart from the afore-mentioned Photon-King which is a prized item, you have some other beauties there too.
Absolutely top of the cream lights. 

I'll have to find where you are in London and raid your house. 
Can't be too far from me (Wembley for now, but moving to Pinner)


----------



## London Lad

Thank you easilyled !

I must admit that, prized as the Photon-King is with its unique CPF history and rarity, if I could keep only one of those lights it would be this one:-






Lucky I don't live in London nowadays but I'm not worried, if you came for my lights I have this to protect me:


----------



## easilyled

Stumped by that formidable feline. 

Yes I agree that the legendary Ti 27LT Proto is magnificent.


----------



## London Lad

easilyled said:


> Stumped by that formidable feline.
> 
> Yes I agree that the legendary Ti 27LT Proto is magnificent.



You are quite correct in that it is one of the four Ti 27LT Protos but Don updated it and when he sold it to me he referred to it as a 27XR-T.

(So maybe its 'one of one' )


----------



## easilyled

London Lad said:


> You are quite correct in that it is one of the four Ti 27LT Protos but Don updated it and when he sold it to me he referred to it as a 27XR-T.
> 
> (So maybe its 'one of one' )



Even better, especially since it was upgraded by the man himself.


----------



## chipwillis

Mac's Large Titanium.








TB's Raptor


----------



## FrogmanM

London Lad, when I see your collection I get... I get the odd urge to do this...

:bow:

most excellent a collection you have!

-Mayo


----------



## London Lad

:thumbsup:


----------



## chipwillis

Titanium Chameleon with a 18500 battery:nana:


----------



## loszabo

chipwillis said:


> Titanium Chameleon with a 18500 battery:nana:



I dig those flippers in the background as well. Ikoma?


----------



## souptree

Ikoma and Galyean Lahar?


----------



## chipwillis

souptree said:


> Ikoma and Galyean Lahar?


 

That is correct. Ikoma Eagle, just came in the mail.


----------



## souptree

You SUCK in a special way. And I'm not just saying that because I like you.  :wave: :nana:

That Eagle is a VERY special piece. Saw the pics on USN. Just freakin' wow.


----------



## chipwillis

Thanks, It was well worth the money. It's just sick and pocket friendly.


----------



## loszabo

chipwillis said:


> Thanks, It was well worth the money. It's just sick and pocket friendly.



So, you paid all that money for a custom to be pocket friendly? 

Nice score; congratulations!!!


----------



## easilyled

Mac Ti Trinity - in the first picture, the light on the left is the EDC SST-50 and not so rare.
The middle light is unique (1/1) and takes an SST-90 drop in.
The large SST-50 light on the right is also pretty rare (1/3) I believe. 

The ridges in the bodies of the middle and right lights are Mac's trademark and diffuse the light off them in a stripey pattern.
They are very smooth to hold and yet provide a firm grip. Excellent workmanship involved.


----------



## toby_pra

Hey Chip!

If you ever decide to sell Mac's P60 host, please let me know! :twothumbs


----------



## andromeda.73

Metatron said:


> hmm more than one prototype seems very odd



simply wonderful!


----------



## toby_pra

andromeda.73 said:


> simply wonderful!


 
Why?


----------



## easilyled

toby_pra said:


> Hey Chip!
> 
> If you ever decide to sell Mac's P60 host, please let me know! :twothumbs



Hey Toby, I think you mean me rather than Chip. 
The Mac P60/SST-90 is a real beauty and is scorchingly bright 

I don't have any plans to sell it though.


----------



## toby_pra

Yeah you are right sorry...


----------



## chipwillis

I tried to buy that one but someone beat me to it:thinking:


----------



## reptiles

I posted details of these lights in another thread, but they are definitely rare enough to appear in the company here. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3183430&postcount=151

Cheers, 

Mark


----------



## toby_pra




----------



## shado

Here's some of mine,





On the left / McGizmo McLux III T (1 of about 36 ) 
In the Back / McGizmo XR-27 C (One of a hand full)
On the Right / McGizmo BB Lunasol 20 (1 of 4)
Up Front / Lummi Raw Da (1 of about 22)


----------



## GhostReaction

This thread rocks! 
Lights collecting is totally not just about the brightest.


----------



## nbp

McLux III-T 

One of about 35 released into the wild I believe, and Don's first Ti light. A twisty version of the popular PD. Outfitted with one of Don's diamond etched and initialed clips.


----------



## Baddog




----------



## Nyctophiliac

Baddog said:


>



Please forgive my ignorance, what light is this.

It sure is mighty purty! Love the verdigris too.


----------



## Baddog

Nyctophiliac said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, what light is this.
> 
> It sire is mighty purty! Love the verdigris too.


its an Aleph something or other, perhaps the older gentry here can help out...I'm just a rooky here


----------



## xpitxbullx

McGizmo Aleph 2, custom anodized red swirl, 2-stage, red LED. Can't remember max output but it's BRIGHT!

Jeff


----------



## Mezeno

nbp said:


> McLux III-T
> 
> One of about 35 released into the wild I believe, and Don's first Ti light. A twisty version of the popular PD. Outfitted with one of Don's diamond etched and initialed clips.


Beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## JMP

Heres Mine
- TB [email protected] Haiku (Not sure how many TB Cr2 bodies are out there)
- Steve Ku's BeCU LF2XT I think there are around 10 nice kits and 3 that were scratched/marked
- Lux-RC Labs FL33 on of 60?


----------



## ma_sha1

Brass Pineapple with brass tail: 1 of 1. 
Head is Flame anodized to brass color with a surefire M3 Neutral XPG drop-in.


----------



## chipwillis

JMP said:


> Heres Mine
> - TB [email protected] Haiku (Not sure how many TB Cr2 bodies are out there)
> - Steve Ku's BeCU LF2XT I think there are around 10 nice kits and 3 that were scratched/marked
> - Lux-RC Labs FL33 on of 60?




I would love to have that short TB Body. AHHHHHHSome


----------



## Launch Mini

Quick pix from my iphone
Photonfanatic Ti Necklite. The bluing doesn't show up as well as it should.
Yes I pocket carry this quite often.


----------



## JMP

chipwillis said:


> I would love to have that short TB Body. AHHHHHHSome




Entice me w/ another one piece TB body

I would never sell it, but would welcome a trade.


----------



## Zeruel

Ku Ti Thrower (1 of 3)





EX10 Ti (1 of 1)





EX10 Gold (Modamag)


----------



## JMP

Awesome ! I've always wanted a gold plated light.


----------



## dtolomei

JMP said:


> Heres Mine
> - TB [email protected] Haiku (Not sure how many TB Cr2 bodies are out there)
> - Steve Ku's BeCU LF2XT I think there are around 10 nice kits and 3 that were scratched/marked
> - Lux-RC Labs FL33 on of 60?



Wow, the BeCu is pretty much my dream light. I'd love her so much she'd be green in a year


----------



## kaichu dento

dtolomei said:


> Wow, the BeCu is pretty much my dream light. I'd love her so much she'd be green in a year


Except that the beryllium copper won't tarnish!


----------



## dtolomei

kaichu dento said:


> Except that the beryllium copper won't tarnish!



Well don't I feel silly. I had no idea. The magic of metallurgy!


----------



## Toohotruk

I didn't know that either...very interesting.


----------



## kaichu dento

dtolomei said:


> Well don't I feel silly. I had no idea. The magic of metallurgy!


Yeah, not at all like the Maratac Cu, which will readily tarnish, especially once the high polish starts to go.


----------



## Morelite




----------



## cw_mi

A very rare (1 of 5) Damascus Delghi Iris














Some other semi rare Iris's (orange Al, nickel plated Al prototype, rainbow bead blasted Ti) 





A Delghi / McGizmo lego with a PEU trit bezel and some anodizing :









A pair of Saltytri custom XM-L bronze al / Ti lights :









Not rare , but unique McGizmo Haiku :


----------



## easilyled

A very nice and discerning collection there, cw_mini.
You are certainly a Delghi afficionada and the Damascus light is splendid.
I love the saltytri lights too and am fortunate to have one of his two-tone Ti/Al-bronze lights.


----------



## luxlunatic




----------



## Morelite

luxlunatic said:


>



Are those all TNC lights? I know the one is.


----------



## stoli67




----------



## Morelite

stoli67 said:


>



That looks like your trits are just glued to the bezel, if so they will have a short life.


----------



## stoli67

no the trit slots actually go right through but even so the tirts do protrude a little..... working in a way to get them a little lower....

DOn't know if there is enough metal to get them completely under the surface unless I dremal the back of the reflector just a bit....


----------



## luxlunatic

Morelite said:


> Are those all TNC lights? I know the one is.


 
In a way, yes. On the right is TnC's Ti P60 host (one of about 16). The other two are SuperFlashlights which TnC did the machining for. One is a SFIII in Ti (1 of about 12) and a SFV (one of 16).


----------



## mraymer

I love Arc flashlights, especially the old LS lights. They may not be as flashy or beautiful as a titanium light. They don't have the multi-functionality or a dozen different modes like high end torches. They don't put out as many lumens or light up the night like newer more recent offerings. But they appeal to me. Simplicity and durability, the total package in my opinion. I don't know how many of these were made but do know there are only a handful of members who have one of these. My prized rare blue Arc LS.




[/IMG]


----------



## _Driver_

wow... I`m speechless
The list with flashlights I want to have for my collection is getting longer than the bible


----------



## Kestrel

_Driver_ said:


> wow... I`m speechless
> The list with flashlights I want to have for my collection is getting longer than the bible


And about as sinful. :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

Kestrel said:


> And about as sinful. :devil:



LOL

I guess we all going to Hell.

Ironically, the one place you can't use a flashlight because the Devil's home is covered in flames.


----------



## _Driver_

Kestrel said:


> And about as sinful. :devil:



:thumbsup: ...*there is nothing left to be added*


----------



## easilyled

Monocrom said:


> LOL
> I guess we all going to Hell.
> Ironically, the one place you can't use a flashlight because the Devil's home is covered in flames.



True, but that perfect CRI would be wonderful though!


----------



## Monocrom

Good point. :thumbsup:


----------



## ArsMachina

What a nice thread!

Here is my LionCub Titanium with long battery tube:






Once I even owned two of Larry's N-Cell lights:






Today one is gone, but a CR2 version came 






Jochen


----------



## nbp

Those are really cool! I've never seen them before. They seem to share DNA with the Arc AA and the Muyshondt CR2 lights. Some real similarities. Who made them?


----------



## kaichu dento

That's where the original Ion came from, to be followed by the Aeon. There apparently discussions made and it proceeded with blessings.


----------



## stoli67

As far as I know each of these is the only one of its kind 






A Damascus Shorty LF2XT with aspheric lens

and a Stainless Steel LF2XT.


----------



## cw_mi

stoli67 said:


> As far as I know each of these is the only one of its kind
> 
> 
> 
> A Damascus Shorty LF2XT with aspheric lens
> 
> and a Stainless Steel LF2XT.



Wow,
Those are cool.. where and how did you get them ?


----------



## stoli67

just bought them from friends on the forum.


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice lights Jochen!


----------



## Norm

Two posts deleted, that should have been been handled via PM - Norm


----------



## ArsMachina

Here are some more rare beasts from my collection:












Jochen


----------



## easilyled

Anyway, to steer this thread back on topic, I have just received a beautiful 18650 XM-L one-off all-copper light by archer6817j (of Dark Sucks). It sports 3 ice blue tritiums surrounding the tailcap.


----------



## Zeruel

easilyled said:


> Anyway, to steer this thread back on topic, I have just received a beautiful 18650 XM-L one-off all-copper light by archer6817j (of Dark Sucks). It sports 3 ice blue tritiums surrounding the tailcap.



Beautiful indeed. Please post again in 3 months, hope to see its tarnishing progress if any.


----------



## easilyled

Zeruel said:


> Beautiful indeed. Please post again in 3 months, hope to see its tarnishing progress if any.



Thanks. I'm not sure if I'll let it tarnish too much because I love the appearance of polished copper. If I do let it settle though, I will post some more pictures of the tarnishing progression.


----------



## grayhighh

cw_mi said:


> A very rare (1 of 5) Damascus Delghi Iris


cw_mi

What i've heard about is that only 3 of the Damascus were ever made.
Nice collection !


----------



## Drywolf

My McGizmo six flute Ti PD-S anodized by Leni Fried







Frank



.


----------



## Morelite

kuKu427's Titanium AA Volere no. 13 of 40


----------



## JMP

Morelite said:


> kuKu427's Titanium AA Volere no. 13 of 40



Very nice. Wish I had one.


----------



## cw_mi

grayhighh said:


> cw_mi
> 
> What i've heard about is that only 3 of the Damascus were ever made.
> Nice collection !



When I was talking with Davide on this one, I thought he had planned a total of five, three of them being XM-L versions. Three is good though, makes it even more rare.


----------



## Olaf_S

Another one, which is not shown at every corner.

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6590094745_7f8630bd19_o.jpg
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/6590097243_497890e672_o.jpg

Orb 90 L333

Greetings
Olaf


Your images are huge replaced with links
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## ficklampa

There are some really nice lights here! Wish I had some of them.


----------



## 127.0.0.1

Rare ?

sort of rare...My 2 D Vintage Stratolite boatlight















extremely rare.... my Damascus Blocky Boy (which I am Ok with if someone wants to buy it)


----------



## shado

A Lummi Wee Da and Raw Da  I think 28 of each were made?


----------



## TnC_Products

These are some pretty nice lights here. I believe I have a few to add to the list. Will post pics soon.


----------



## shado

A rarely seen Lummi Rawee Da with a Raw Da and Wee Da :devil:


----------



## XXDIRTYXX

All of these lights are amazing I havd 3 arc but there stock ARC LS-H 051 AND 057


----------



## ChibiM

Thanks for bumping the thread.. 
Never seen those lights before.. And I assume they probably need some kind of emitter change by now, to compete with currently available flashlights


----------



## ChibiM

grayhighh said:


> cw_mi
> 
> What i've heard about is that only 3 of the Damascus were ever made.
> Nice collection !



I just keep looking at that light! 
And the more I look at it, the more I like it!


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely a cool thread I had forgotten about. Thanks for reviving it. :thumbsup:


----------



## slashzippo

very love this light.Could you sell one to me ?


shado said:


> A rarely seen Lummi Rawee Da with a Raw Da and Wee Da :devil:


----------



## bound

DEF3D（Quantity: 50） and DEF2 





surefire NVL No.A00008 (Unknown, but it is certainly rare) and The Beast(100)















surefire Photon King2(2-3)





surefire OPTIMU(Unknown, No.A00007)


----------



## bound

SPY 005 Ti（21）





SPY Tri-V2 SWGG


----------



## bound

surefire U2 prototype


----------



## bound

surefire U2-UV-PK prototype


----------



## bound

surefire Monster-PK


----------



## bound

Nite Core D10 Sunspot（6/25）


----------



## mcbrat

Mac's Copper Knurly EDC. only one ever made.


----------



## RUSH FAN

That is one beautiful Cu light Mick!
I love the surface pattern of the light. 
Lucky you! 



mcbrat said:


> Mac's Copper Knurly EDC. only one ever made.


----------



## LedTed

That sure is a beautiful NiteCore D10 Sunspot!


----------



## mcbrat

put my three rare ones together... they need a good cleaning!
L-R:
Tain P0 BeCu, 1 of 15
Mac's Knurly, 1 of 1
TnC PR-AR, 1 of 5


----------



## RUSH FAN

mcbrat said:


> put my three rare ones together... they need a good cleaning!
> L-R:
> Tain P0 BeCu, 1 of 15
> Mac's Knurly, 1 of 1
> TnC PR-AR, 1 of 5


Nice, man![emoji41]


----------



## RUSH FAN

I guess this technically counts as fairly rare. 1 of 10 Tmack/Ed Crouse custom Cu.


----------



## jds1

Jeff


----------



## kaichu dento

I don't which is better, the subject or the photography! Nice!


----------



## kill bill

Wow, sensory overload for a newbie! Great lights and great pictures.


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> put my three rare ones together... they need a good cleaning!
> L-R:
> Tain P0 BeCu, 1 of 15
> Mac's Knurly, 1 of 1
> TnC PR-AR, 1 of 5




Well, now that you sold the TnC to me, I can say I have at least one rare light. And you saved me the trouble of posting the photo. 

I only have a few really rare lights. One is the recent Tain T45C Ti of which there were only a dozen made.

For a photo of the Tain here's a recent thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?311104-Photos-of-your-lights/page103


----------



## SnapperSchneider

​Some very cool lights.


----------



## cowsmilk

Delghi Iris, in stonewashed titanium finish. Not sure of the exact total made, but definitely less than 100. This light is a daily user, and the stonewashed finish helps keep the light looking good.





Changed the boot out, as I like blue better. I have the original rubber boot tucked away in a safe place.


----------



## Eric242

cowsmilk said:


> Changed the boot out, as I like blue better. I have the original rubber boot tucked away in a safe place.


And occasionally sniffling it´s vanilla scent I assume


----------



## cowsmilk

Eric242 said:


> And occasionally sniffling it´s vanilla scent I assume


Of course.

Five years later and it still smells wonderful.


----------



## mcbrat

Just picked up another rarity. a DamCham, I didn't realize though that it was a 1 of 1. only etched one that was done. all others were Nitre blued....

These 4 lights are all 1 of 1.

1. Mr. Bulk DamCham with etched finished
2. Mac's Ti 17670 Aleph compatible
3. Mac's Ti 2x18350 body w/Damascus head.
4. Mac's Copper Knurly


----------



## Father Azmodius

1 of 1, and 1 of 2 respectively


----------



## Dioni

bound said:


> surefire OPTIMU(Unknown, No.A00007)




Please, tell us something on this beauty


----------



## magellan

Two one of a kind Luter Lights, a triple mod on the left and a quad mod on the right. The one on the right is a 26650 size battery. The one on the left has a USB power bank capability.


----------



## magellan

The "Captain Nemo" light from Hans Steigerwald, also known as "The Sphere." Not sure how many were made, but I know it's rare.


----------



## magellan

My two Tain T45C Ti lights back when I owned 2 of the 12 made. Sold one to a CPF bro who missed out on the original sales thread. Gratefuljellyphish just bought a second one, so he is the only one now with 2. :twothumbs


----------



## mcbrat

that's awesome!!! I found the thread where you got it. looks like 1 proto-type and 3 "production" one offs). very cool!



magellan said:


> The "Captain Nemo" light from Hans Steigerwald, also known as "The Sphere." Not sure how many were made, but I know it's rare.


----------



## ChibiM

That does look unique. Whats the size of it? can`t really see that from the pictures


----------



## Str8stroke

That Tain is the biggest baddest pieces of Ti machining I have ever seen. A exclusive club for sure. :grouphug:lovecpf


----------



## Toohotruk

Father Azmodius said:


> 1 of 1, and 1 of 2 respectively



WOW! Gorgeous lights!


----------



## Toohotruk

magellan said:


> The "Captain Nemo" light from Hans Steigerwald, also known as "The Sphere." Not sure how many were made, but I know it's rare.



This is way cool! Any details on batteries, bulb/LED, etc?


----------



## magellan

Cool, thanks for the info. I'll copy that into my notes. I knew there weren't that many, but I didn't know the details.


----------



## magellan

Yeah, should have included a quarter in the photo, but the Sphere is a AA light so it's not huge, but it's not an AAA either. Being bronze which is mostly copper and having an unusual shape, it's really too heavy and weird shaped for your pocket. Maybe in a jacket pocket or fanny pack. Not sure what LED it has, maybe I can find that, but it's an emitter not a bulb.


----------



## ChibiM

That's being smaller than I imagined. I imagined it to use D cell batteries.


----------



## RGRAY

My two:


----------



## magellan

Beautiful pair there!

Okay, now I have to break mine out. Will post a photo later today.


----------



## Str8stroke

RG, that is very nice. You have amassed a nice collection.


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> RG, that is very nice. You have amassed a nice collection.



Yes, beautiful and diverse collection!


----------



## magellan

Okay, here they are. A Steve Ku 10180 Da, two Tain Ottavino Da's (a 10280 and AAA version), and since we're showing Damascus which is a sandwiched and folded metal, an etched mokume gane custom CR2 light from Photon Fanatic:


----------



## Str8stroke

Dang Mag, two up the fellow why don't ya! lol 

RG, your turn, Don't let Mag just get away with that. Pull something crazy out! ha! 
:kewlpics:


----------



## monanza

Beautiful Dama samples from outstanding light makers. Nice collection. Don't have any, can't #-up anyone.


----------



## shado

SPY 005 Stealth "Soap Dish" (1 of 5 made)


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> Dang Mag, two up the fellow why don't ya! lol
> 
> RG, your turn, Don't let Mag just get away with that. Pull something crazy out! ha!
> :kewlpics:



LOL

Actually I'd forgotten I had both Damascus versions of the Ottavinos; now I need to post a family portrait of the Da's with the Ti versions so that the titaniums don't feel neglected even though they're not that rare.  Will post it soon.


----------



## magellan

shado said:


> SPY 005 Stealth "Soap Dish" (1 of 5 made)



Very nice!

Now that's a light I still don't have. I still haven't acquired any Spy's although I'm sure I'll buy one sometime.


----------



## archimedes

I don't think there are too many of these out there ...


----------



## magellan

Nice.

Yeah, don't recognize it; what is it?


----------



## archimedes

I believe it was made by GanP .


----------



## magellan

Here's the family portrait of the Ottavino's with the Damascus and the titanium Rev. 1 and Rev. 2 versions:


----------



## magellan

I was missing the little Ti one in the last photo:


----------



## magellan

And continuing on the same theme here's another family portrait of Drakes and Draco's. This one shows regular uncoated Ti, chrome, AlTiN, and zirconium coated models. It's hard to tell them apart in a photo, but from left to right is AlTiN, uncoated Ti, uncoated Ti, chrome, and zirconium coated.


----------



## magellan

ChibiM said:


> That's being smaller than I imagined. I imagined it to use D cell batteries.



Not quite that big, although I'd be fine if it did as that would be one heavy chunk of bronze.


----------



## archimedes

magellan said:


> And continuing on the same theme here's another family portrait of Drakes and Draco's. This one shows regular uncoated Ti, chrome, AlTiN, and zirconium coated models. It's hard to tell them apart in a photo, but from left to right is AlTiN, uncoated Ti, uncoated Ti, chrome, and zirconium coated....



Are you sure that's Zr, not DLC ? ... :thinking:


----------



## Thud1023

This thread has been great today! Lots of cool lights : )


----------



## magellan

Yes, it's DLC. Was looking at my Veleno Helix Zi, which I thought I might post next, and I was thinking "zirconium coated" and so I think I just typed that instead of DLC which is what the little Drake is.


----------



## kaichu dento

magellan said:


> And continuing on the same theme here's another family portrait of Drakes and Draco's. This one shows regular uncoated Ti, chrome, AlTiN, and zirconium coated models. It's hard to tell them apart in a photo, but from left to right is AlTiN, uncoated Ti, uncoated Ti, chrome, and zirconium coated.





archimedes said:


> Are you sure that's Zr, not DLC ? ... :thinking:


Yeah, that's the DLC from Modamag's final run of Draco's and Drake's.


----------



## kaichu dento

magellan said:


> Yes, it's DLC. Was looking at my Veleno Helix Zi, which I thought I might post next, and I was thinking "zirconium coated" and so I think I just typed that instead of DLC which is what the little Drake is.


You've got the nicest collection of Modamag's I've ever seen and it's sure nice to see some other fans out there still!

I've only got two Draco's (Plain Ti and TiCN) since I lost my DLC Drake.


----------



## magellan

Thanks, Kaicho Dento, I got lucky on a couple of these since they don't come up for sale very often.


----------



## Flashy808

Wow so many cool lookin lights! Half of them I have never seen or heard of before. These lights deserve there own vault...


----------



## magellan

Here's the real zirconium coated light, a Veleno Helix Zi, shown with a super rare Lummi, a Sphee 10180 light.


----------



## magellan

And continuing with the theme of small pocket lights, here's a lineup of Lummi Wee 10180 lights. These aren't so much rare as hard to come by these days, except for the Wee prototype on the right, of which only a few exist.

From left to right, silver, nickel silver, stainless steel, titanium, and the prototype. 

Still missing the Damascus, though. :sigh:


----------



## Str8stroke

Wow, that Prototype is amazing. I didn't even know that existed. Really cool rare "micro" light collection you have going.


----------



## Toohotruk

Thud1023 said:


> View attachment 1172
> 
> This thread has been great today! Lots of cool lights : )


Very cool collection! oo:

What is that right angle light on the far right? That really looks cool!


----------



## Thud1023

Thank you, that is a Luter cr2 Angle light. As far as I know, one of a kind in the cr2 format.
Regards,


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> Wow, that Prototype is amazing. I didn't even know that existed. Really cool rare "micro" light collection you have going.



Me neither. Got it from Olaf Schulz recently in his big "Century" sale of Lummi lights. 

I was able to plug several big gaps in my collection of Wee's, Raw's, and other lights, but the Damascus Wee got away from me. But I still made out pretty well. Just not sure I'll ever fill that Damascus slot. :shrug:


----------



## magellan

Speaking of Luters, I don't think I posted these yet. My two Luter lights:





A 26650 quad and a 18650 triple. The triple has a USB power bank feature.


----------



## Genna

A few Arcmania's

http://imageshack.com/a/img922/3263/xKjLvj.jpg


----------



## luxlunatic

Very nice collection Genna!
I have had most of these lights at one time or another.

I can identify almost everything but what is the bare one on the left with 2 tail caps??
My guess is a proto SFV in a 1 cell configuration (1x Cr123 or 1x AA).

No clue as to what the black one on the right is, 3rd down.
Also used to have a TnC Key-Lux (left side, 3rd from bottom) in the form of a Lith-Lux V sporting the, at the time, rare & coveted Luxeon 5 watt X-Bin!!!


----------



## Genna

Many thanks!

You mean this two?

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/9711/GsnIRK.jpg

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img921/5699/RaemtF.jpg


----------



## RGRAY

*EXTREMELY RARE?
NEVER SEEN BEFORE?*
Can you tell me what it is?


----------



## mcbrat

RGRAY said:


> *EXTREMELY RARE?
> NEVER SEEN BEFORE?*
> Can you tell me what it is?



http://www.pi-edc.com/

Bruce has had the Ninja and Yu offered so far....


----------



## RGRAY

mcbrat said:


> http://www.pi-edc.com/
> 
> Bruce has had the Ninja and Yu offered so far....



Well done.
Those are pictures of the brass Ninja *prototype* that Bruce sent me on December 16.
Three weeks before he posted the for sale ad.


----------



## Original_Copy

I'll play...

I still need to install trits...


----------



## RGRAY

TAIN PO BeCu


----------



## RGRAY

Veleno Helix Zi set


----------



## RGRAY

Toby Pra/Berlin Tiworks Beadbomb vol. 3


----------



## RGRAY

How about some Damascus.


----------



## easilyled

Original_Copy said:


> I'll play...
> 
> I still need to install trits...



Spectacular! Looks like a PhotonFanatic light, but what is the material? Timascus?


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Spectacular! Looks like a PhotonFanatic light, but what is the material? Timascus?



Bicolor Mokume Gane Mule by Fred.


----------



## ven

WOW Original Copy, absolutely stunning, that is flashlight jewelry


----------



## Original_Copy

Thanks all. 

Jonwkng is correct. It is a two tone Mokume Gane that has been heat treated to where the copper turned grey and the nickel turned gold. Fred at Photon Fanatic did an awesome job. I'm still trying to figure out what color trits to drop in it.


----------



## Str8stroke

That is very nice. Trit colors can be so hard to choose. Not to mention, you have one of those lights that probably looks totally different in person. Pictures likely don't do it justice, and it looks awesome in the pictures, I can't imagine in person!

By looking at the pics, I might choose a yellow or a orange, maybe a yellow and white mix? Or go rad, Purple & green mix! 

I would be proud to own that light sir.


----------



## magellan

Speaking of Fred's mokume gane, my one custom etched MG light in CR2 format, shown with some of my Damascus. The big one is a Mr. Bulk Damascus chameleon recently acquired from mcbrat:
.



.


----------



## magellan

A rare Art Steigerwald "The Sphere" bronze light, sometimes called the "Captain Nemo" light in AA format:
.



.


----------



## magellan

A TnC green marble acrylic with a quad mule drop in from Vinh:
.



.


----------



## Toohotruk

I dig that "Captain Nemo" light! oo:


----------



## magellan

It's certainly a unique looking light. I've been told only a few were made.


----------



## EricMack




----------



## ven

Toohotruk said:


> I dig that "Captain Nemo" light! oo:




+1, thats no flashlight, its a knuckle duster with a bulb :laughing:


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> +1, thats no flashlight, its a knuckle duster with a bulb :laughing:



:lolsign:

Ha-ha! You're right!


----------



## Toohotruk

LOL! Maybe that's one reason why I like it so much! :devil:

So does it work and the bigger question...is it easily mod-able?


----------



## magellan

It does work, using an AA size battery. As to whether it's modable, I don't think the electronics are potted, so unless there's some other reason I don't know of, I think it probably is.


----------



## Eric242

Isn´t there just a dropin inside the Cap.Nemo? That´s how I remembered it but I might be wrong though.

Eric


----------



## magellan

I've never looked though so I can't be sure, but you're probably right. I'm traveling and away from home for a few weeks otherwise I'd go take a look.


----------



## jonwkng

Eric242 said:


> Isn´t there just a dropin inside the Cap.Nemo? That´s how I remembered it but I might be wrong though.
> 
> Eric



It uses a modified Malkoff drop-in - I suspect due to fitment. One can probably coax another to fit with the right mechanical persuasion.


----------



## Toohotruk

So with the Malkoff, it is very usable then I imagine?


----------



## magellan

Well, it's basically a shelf queen due to its rarity. Once in a great while I'll put in an AA and turn it on briefly, maybe once a year, but usually I just handle and admire it a bit and then put it away. Some months ago I photographed it with the rest of my bronze and brass light collection.
.



.



.


----------



## scout24

Magellan- I agonized over that Capt. Nemo when they were up for sale. Definitely a Malkoff, definitely a very unique light!!! Dibs, please...


----------



## Father Azmodius

Some of my TNC grails


----------



## RGRAY

scout24 said:


> Magellan... Dibs, please...



Dibs on your Velleno Dogbone and Lummi Raw Damascus.


----------



## magellan

Sure, if I ever decide to part with them, I promise you guys have first dibs.


----------



## Father Azmodius




----------



## magellan

Is that Damascus on both ends with wood in the middle? What light is that?


----------



## Father Azmodius

Yes it is. I picked up the host from OR over the summer, then had Chris do the head and tail. I'm still not sure how I will finish the wood.


----------



## magellan

Very interesting combo. Never seen that before. :thumbsup:

It almost has a sort of Medieval weapon look.


----------



## Str8stroke

I think that is called Damawood. :devil:


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Very interesting combo. Never seen that before. :thumbsup:
> 
> It almost has a sort of Medieval weapon look.



It does!


----------



## ven

Awesome father! i must admit, vampire hunter sprung to mind.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I forgot to mention the Damascus lanyard ring from Dsche


----------



## jimbogregs

Tain thud proto, one of six or seven.


----------



## Original_Copy

I already posted this one...but now have trits install and semi-matching bead!


----------



## Toohotruk

NICE!!! oo:


----------



## RGRAY

Photon Fanatic 
18350 custom Damascus clicky mule one of a kind.
16340 Damascus Blocky Boy twisty throw one of two.



Damascus collection.


----------



## bykfixer

Here's some I scored at great prices, not knowing they were rare.



Top to bottom:
Olin 2C safety light
Delta Electric USN map reader
Burgess 3D Range Finder.
When speaking on other matters a couple of expert collectors asked for pix of all three as they didn't know: Burgess made a 3 cell Range Finder, Delta (famous for lanterns) made a Navy map reader, and that a 2C Olin only (not Olin/Bond) existed. 





Next, a 1 of a kind Mag 2C built for taking advantage of the ROP bulb. Others built their own as well but instead of building one myself I bought this one from member kabible. 




It has free flowing innerds and no longer made custom parts by CPF'rs that take advantage of some free flowing Panasonic 18650's.




She's mighty bright.

And lastly, the Bright Star made TL122C. 
Oh, these were produced a-plenty. But the plastic has a distinct odor that... well let's just say when the war was over most were thrown away by soldiers who remarked stuff like "I wouldn't have issued that stinkin' sob to the Japs"...



This one survived the trash can. 




An old beat up Varebeam #0003133. 
Not many of these left. 

Speaking of Maglite. 



The Marquis.
This pre-Solitaire was made at the insistence of Tony Maglicas girlfriend. But the name Marquis was spoken for. So while Tony was snuffing out others for copyright, trade mark and patent infringements he was producing a light with an already trade mark'd name sake. They were pulled from store shelves soon after introduction. 
The irony is rich.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Nice pics and very interesting infos!


----------



## BrotherHorse

About HALF of the photos are either just a little tiny blue and green square. . . 
and many others are the Cat photo that says: "Photo not found."

I've used 2 different browsers . . . but still missing the same photos.

What gives?


----------



## Str8stroke

Original_Copy said:


> I already posted this one...but now have trits install and semi-matching bead!


WOW!!! Love it. Bump for those that may have missed this one.



BrotherHorse said:


> About HALF of the photos are either just a little tiny blue and green square. . .
> and many others are the Cat photo that says: "Photo not found."
> I've used 2 different browsers . . . but still missing the same photos.
> What gives?


Clear your browser history and clear caches. Try a windows cleaner. Try Chrome? Safari? You on a PC or Mac? Mackeeper for a Mac. If those don't work, install Opera and try it out too.


----------



## bykfixer

BrotherHorse said:


> About HALF of the photos are either just a little tiny blue and green square. . .
> and many others are the Cat photo that says: "Photo not found."
> 
> I've used 2 different browsers . . . but still missing the same photos.
> 
> What gives?



Sometimes they are slow to load. 
On which end? Who knows? But there are times I see the box or get the notice when photobucket is on the fritz.


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool set of lights bykfixer! I didn't know about the original name for the Soliraire...very interesting indeed!


----------



## magellan

bykfixer said:


> Here's some I scored at great prices, not knowing they were rare.
> 
> 
> 
> Top to bottom:
> Olin 2C safety light
> Delta Electric USN map reader
> Burgess 3D Range Finder.
> When speaking on other matters a couple of expert collectors asked for pix of all three as they didn't know: Burgess made a 3 cell Range Finder, Delta (famous for lanterns) made a Navy map reader, and that a 2C Olin only (not Olin/Bond) existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a 1 of a kind Mag 2C built for taking advantage of the ROP bulb. Others built their own as well but instead of building one myself I bought this one from member kabible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has free flowing innerds and no longer made custom parts by CPF'rs that take advantage of some free flowing Panasonic 18650's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's mighty bright.
> 
> And lastly, the Bright Star made TL122C.
> Oh, these were produced a-plenty. But the plastic has a distinct odor that... well let's just say when the war was over most were thrown away by soldiers who remarked stuff like "I wouldn't have issued that stinkin' sob to the Japs"...
> 
> 
> 
> This one survived the trash can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old beat up Varebeam #0003133.
> Not many of these left.
> 
> Speaking of Maglite.
> 
> 
> 
> The Marquis.
> This pre-Solitaire was made at the insistence of Tony Maglicas girlfriend. But the name Marquis was spoken for. So while Tony was snuffing out others for copyright, trade mark and patent infringements he was producing a light with an already trade mark'd name sake. They were pulled from store shelves soon after introduction.
> The irony is rich.



Luv the Varibeam. You may have seen my collection of Varibeams here, post #53:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?410869-Post-your-special-duplicates!/page2


----------



## bykfixer

magellan said:


> Luv the Varibeam. You may have seen my collection of Varibeams here, post #53:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?410869-Post-your-special-duplicates!/page2




Impressive. Love the 4C bro, and a black one? Wowee!! 

This one had been plagued by 3D's of alkaleakage, seemingly war was declared on the tailcap to remove it, then left in the sun. 
But it was inexpensive. It costed way more to have it shipped across the country than the price of the light. 
I have not touched it yet regarding restoration. 

Someday maybe a nice one like yours will cross my path Magellan. But I aint holding my breath. lol


----------



## magellan

You probably know Varibeams occasionally show up on eBay and some are in very good condition.


----------



## easilyled

A Jeff Hanko Mokume Gane Trident :-


----------



## egginator1

easilyled said:


> A Jeff Hanko Mokume Gane Tridents :-


So very awesome!!!!!


----------



## maverick0201

That is nice!!!


----------



## easilyled

egginator1 said:


> So very awesome!!!!!



It is indeed. Thank you for the nice words. :


----------



## Monocrom

easilyled said:


> A Jeff Hanko Mokume Gane Trident :-




Very nice, indeed! (If CPF had a "Like" button, I'd have clicked it several times now.) :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

It did have a like button, i may have worn it out


----------



## Monocrom

LOL !


----------



## Str8stroke

I may have already said this, but there are a few lights here that (I think) go down in CPF history. That history could be due to any, but not limited to: uniqueness, craziness, price, and on and on. IMHO, this light is one of those for sure as it is just awesome on so many levels. I think I am gonna call it: "The MokuTri". :rock:


----------



## easilyled

Thanks all for the nice comments. I feel very fortunate to own this one. I hope everybody's not tired of all the pictures.


----------



## ven

Tired............???????????? we need more!!!!!


----------



## pk

DaFABRICATA said:


> Heres my Surefire Porsche Light. I don't know how many were made.


only 1K made. well 1K + 1 for me. was available only in Germany Porsche dealer. But I've lost mine... had a big deal with "Porsche Design shop" since they DO NOT want "SureFire" logo on any place including lamp, and I had to fight for my teeth for NOT accepting that proposal. but my boss won. no SF logo anywhere... Who knows how many are still survived now...


----------



## Monocrom

Wow. Not even on the lamp? Sounds right with regards to Porsche's arrogance.


----------



## Toohotruk

pk said:


> only 1K made. well 1K + 1 for me. was available only in Germany Porsche dealer. But I've lost mine... had a big deal with "Porsche Design shop" since they DO NOT want "SureFire" logo on any place including lamp, and I had to fight for my teeth for NOT accepting that proposal. but my boss won. no SF logo anywhere... Who knows how many are still survived now...



Very interesting. 

Good to see you're still on here occasionally PK! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## cubebike

Thanks for the historical information regarding the Porsche/ Surefire crossover flashlight.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

One more info about SureFire history. Thanks Mr. Kim


----------



## jclubbn5

Are these considered rare? Zirconium...


----------



## magellan

My rare brass, Cu, bronze, and mokume gane lights.

.



.



.
Front row L to R:

Rare brass ARC AAA UV (ultraviolet) light
Aeon III mokume gane CR2
Art Steigerwald bronze "The Sphere" AA/10440, only a few made
One of a kind Mac's brass Knurly 18350
TnC 1 of 5 PR-AR CR123A

Back row L to R:

One of a kind Photon Fanatic custom mokume gane CR2
Mr. Bulk Lion Cub brass host CR2
One of a kind Mac alumibronze 18350
Sinner mokume gane 18350
Mr. Bulk brass Dragonheart 18500
.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I have one of the other 4.


----------



## magellan

I was hoping you'd post yours. It's an interesting geographic coincidence that 2 of the 5 live within 40 miles of each other.


----------



## M.TEX

this is a rare and cool flashlight that for sure I wish to fi d one for sale...


----------



## jclubbn5

hanko trident and okluma tiny dc both in damascus


----------



## easilyled

^ Beautiful lights jclubbn5. Which do you prefer, or is that an impossible question? The Okluma seems to have a very dramatic contrast between the 2 different steels which is very attractive.


----------



## Str8stroke

wow, jc those are fine my friend


----------



## jclubbn5

Thank you easilyled and str8stroke! Ya that's definitely a hard question I like them both and carry them both alot! I don't think I could choose a favorite


----------



## JasonJ

I've posted this before, but my rarest light is my oldest... circa 1914, French Flasher by the French Battery & Carbon Company. 





















And yes, it works with the original bulb, over 100 years old. Some corrosion on the contact "flasher" switch means I had to use a jumper cable.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Amazing ... 102 years old and it's still in good shape! :thumbsup:


----------



## chillinn

JasonJ said:


> I've posted this before, but my rarest light is my oldest... circa 1914, French Flasher by the French Battery & Carbon Company.
> 
> And yes, it works with the original bulb, over 100 years old. Some corrosion on the contact "flasher" switch means I had to use a jumper cable.



Nice. I'm pretty sure Jean Paul Sartre and Albert Camus used these.;-) I have seen them before, but never realize how big they were.


----------



## Monocrom

erehwyrevekool said:


> Amazing ... 102 years old and it's still in good shape! :thumbsup:




If only that light could talk....


----------



## JasonJ

Monocrom said:


> If only that light could talk....



You're not kidding... the stories it could tell. I wonder how many hands it's passed through over the last century.


----------



## bykfixer

Great score Jason J!!!

If that light could talk it would say "thank you whoever did not store those awful leakers in me 102 years ago." 
Most lights like that one are long gone because even the slightest leak would wipe out the body of those type. Lots of vulcanite and metal ones of the day survived but yours is a 9.9 rarity on a 1-10 scale, ten being the rarest. I say lots but it's likely only a few hundred remain... yours can be measured in 'dozens' remaining. 

Me, personally I'd be hard pressed not to de-oxidize that switch but good on you for leaving it as is. 


My rare light collection is fairly small but I'm proud. I like the rich history behind them.




Just added the Soldier Boys to the World War issue collection. 
Left are the Eveready/Daylo soldier boys in officer and enlisted man flavor.
An early version of the TL 122A may have seen action in WW1, but was in full production by WW2.
A TL 122B was it's replacement. Not easy to find but many survived. 
The plastic in the TL122 C put out an awful odor when removing the tailcap so most were simply thrown away after the war. 




The Burgess Range Finder and a Delta map reader.
The 2D cell Range Finder was popular in 2 cell configuration but the 3 cell variety are pretty scarce.
Delta made lanterns. But at some point gained a contract with the US Navy to supply map readers to bombadiers in WW2 and Korea. 




One of PK's early post SureFire designs..
The FoxFury PK-1. Back then people said "that's ridiculous... wth!" Now collectors say "dawg gonnit I wish I'd bought one."




Some early Streamlight units. 
Streamlight was over 10 years old when these were made but were still small. 
The top one, a 2 double A twist head is pretty scarce. I call it 'the corn cob light' when it's in its 90° configuration... mainly because I have not been able to find out what Streamlight called it.
The 2 triple A pocketmate was enough Mag-like to raise the ire of Tony Maglica.
So was the 1 triple A keymate. When Tony sued and won they were no longer produced and nearly shut down Streamlight all together. 

Side bar: The US government contracted Streamlight to supply them Scorpions, which provided enough revenue to stay afloat. See, Streamlight had provided NASA 5 million candle power lights in 1973 so the government had a soft spot for them. Even though the Scorpion was pretty much a 6P clone in many ways the government bought a bunch of both. 
End sidebar.


----------



## Minimoog

JasonJ said:


> And yes, it works with the original bulb, over 100 years old. Some corrosion on the contact "flasher" switch means I had to use a jumper cable.



Amazing. Any chance of seeing a close up of the bulb?


----------



## bykfixer

^^ this x2


----------



## JasonJ

bykfixer said:


> ^^ this x2



I'll see about removing the bulb, or at least the lens tonight, and take new photos. You guys will die at how thick the lens is!


In the meantime, I have this head on shot, but it's too hard to see the bulb itself, so I'll get better shots tonight and post them up!


Thanks for the comments bykfixer... I hadn't really thought that this light would be THAT rare.. however I've never seen another one in my life, anywhere, online or in person. So I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------

